# cool gun flicks...



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

so ive been trying to find some cool movies that involve cool guns...they have to be GOOD movies for example:

HEAT
Colleteral
bourne supremacy/identity
hostage
scarface
man on fire
MI3
Sin City

i really cant think of anymore...but the question is: which is your favorite gun movie? and which other movies do you recommend??


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What's that one with the girl with the big ...ah......lungs that runs all over the world lookin' for sumthin............Angilena Jolie (?) It was hard for me to focus on more that a couple of things during the movie. Whatever!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> What's that one with the girl with the big ...ah......lungs that runs all over the world lookin' for sumthin............Angilena Jolie (?) It was hard for me to focus on more that a couple of things during the movie. Whatever!


You mean this girl?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

Tremors had some good guns. I forget the guys name in the movie, but his basement was loaded with cool looking guns.

All the Terminator movies had great guns too.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ohhhhhh Yeahhhhh,............Angelina gives me tremors............


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Kate Baking sale and*

Underwear,I mean Underworld would fit in here wouldnt it?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

scooter said:


> Underwear,I mean Underworld would fit in here wouldnt it?


Of course it would... 

Wait! Did someone mention Kate Beckinsale! :drooling:










Ok, I'm getting back to work now... :smt024


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh no!! Don't get js started again.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Tears of the Sun.....
Matrix Trilogy
Die Hard Series
Lethal Weapon Series
Navy SEALs

...... the list can go on and on.....

Here is one for you JS.... off the set of Evolution....


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

Last man standing tons of gun play


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Tears of the Sun has a ton of sweet weapons......


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Hollyweird Shoot em ups...*

I like the western movies where they decide to load and cock their guns just before the shooting starts in a gun fight. "Excuse me Mr Bad Guy while I load this thing, I've been out on the prairie for the last six months with a empty gun" 
Wonder how long it takes to load a sixty shooter?


----------

